Ask HN: What's it like to work as a developer in online gambling? - philippnagel
======
malux85
I worked for a large (Billion dollar company) online gambling place, its not
all that remarkable.

They make lots of money, free food, all the perks. I spent time building their
hadoop cluster and writing spark jobs. Just to do fairly mundane things (over
10s of billions of rows), find fraudsters, ensure compliance, optimize return
amounts, optimize bonus schemes.

People were mostly young (at 30 I was one of the oldest devs) lots of red tape
and crappy slapdash systems. Frankly anything outside the big-data team I was
on was held together with duct tape, string and bubblegum.

Nothing super unethical (apart from some of the relentless optimization I
guess)

~~~
phaus
>Nothing super unethical

So I take it you must not have worked for Ultimate Bet.

------
eip
Real money or free to play?

